# Gestion des Photos sous Ipad



## sapiens07 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai savoir comment faire pour renommer, organiser, classer et faire une retouche rapide des photos importées via l'usb ? même question pour les photos que j'ai sur mon PC que je souhaiterai qu'elles soient bien catégorisées et classées comme je le veux sur l'Ipad ?

Car je trouve que Iphoto c'est tres/trop Leger et permet de faire trop peu de choses

Merci


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2010)

Malheureusement je crois que pour l'organisation en albums etc... (entre l'ordi et l' ipad), Il faut passer par iphoto (donc un Mac) ou Aperture (donc un Mac).
Pour la retouche il y a tout un tas de software sur ITS non?


----------



## sapiens07 (6 Juin 2010)

Ah zut, donc rien de compatible avec pc? Ou alors un iPhoto ou Aperture sur iPad ?


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2010)

Et non. Pas de iPhoto sur iPad. La synchro des photos n'est proposé que via itunes me semble t-il. Après il y a d'autres solutions comme flickr je crois...


----------

